# Big City Skylines of My (Eastern) Time Zone



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

From the Atlantic to the Pacific all in one time zone!







We're in the yellow

compliments of Flickr unless noted
Quebec City








Montreal
















Hull








Ottawa








Toronto
















Mississauga








Hamilton








Niagara Falls (not a big city but a decent skyline)








London








Boston








Providence
















Hartford








New Haven








Albany








Syracuse








Rochester








Buffalo








New York 
























Jersey City








Newark








Atlantic Shitty








Philadelphia
























Pittsburgh
























Harrisburg








Baltimore
















Washington DC








Rosslyn








Columbus








Cincinnati








Cleveland








Toledo








Detroit








Grand Rapids








Indianapolis








Louisville








Richmond








Charlotte








Asheville (tiny city impressive deco skyline)








Knoxville








Chattanooga








Atlanta
















Buckhead (Atlanta)








Jacksonville (okay things are getting tropical now)








Orlando








Tampa








St. Petersburg








Sarasota








West Palm Beach








Fort Lauderdale
















Sunny Isles








Miami








Miami Beach








Havanna
















Port Au Prince








Kingston








Panama City
















Guayaquil, Ecuador








Quito








Medellin








Bogota (coutesy of image shack)








Cali








Lima


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

what is your time zone? -4? -5?

Isnt Santiago in the same time zone?


edit: just searched for it on Google... your time zone is -5... Santiago is -4. Most big brazilian cities, as well as all Argentina and Uruguay are in -3.


----------



## Hankster (Jul 31, 2006)

Very comprehensive. Thanks for posting. I was impressed you even included a pic of my skyline of Chattanooga!


----------



## koolio (Jan 5, 2008)

In terms of skylines and skyscrapers, EST has to be the best time zone on the world, by far. Toronto, Montreal, NYC, Philly, Miami, Panama City, Pittsburgh and Atlanta...all world class. Other "minor" skylines such as Charlotte and Cleveland are no pushovers either.


----------



## Spoolmak (Aug 4, 2007)

HOLY Charlotte. One of my new fav skylines. VERY Impressive


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Fun new idea for a picture thread! Well done!


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

exelentes fotos.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Gracias!


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

"In terms of skylines and skyscrapers, EST has to be the best time zone on the world, by far. Toronto, Montreal, NYC, Philly, Miami, Panama City, Pittsburgh and Atlanta...all world class. Other "minor" skylines such as Charlotte and Cleveland are no pushovers either."

I was thinking that too. It is quite a phenomenon.


----------



## Spaulding97 (Dec 7, 2005)

Great thread, awesome picture of Syracuse. That Charlotte picture is nice too


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Sounds like people have a crush on Charlotte, she is cute, young, tight and well groomed. Gotta love her accent and she makes a mean hearty breakfast.

For the life of me I cannot find a good shot of Buffalo. Also, Toronto's skyline looks best looking east from the expressway or looking northwest from the lake when you are well east of the Royal York hotel. Very few shots out there depict the good angles. I cannot find a good shot of Montreal from the Olympic stadium which reveals its beefiness and Mount Royal. Every city has great vantage points. People out there aren't using them unfortunately.


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

cool idea! that Bmore photo makes Baltimore look small but its a great shot. but great photos


----------



## 6-6-6 (Jan 14, 2008)

montreal=cool city , i lived there 1 year, i miss it, Je l'aime trop!


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

I love Cleveland and Pittsburghs' skylines. To underrated American cities, that are very beautiful. I had a great time in both.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

My favorite cities are the underrated ones.


----------



## Evergrey (Mar 12, 2005)

Buffalo is a skyline that is very difficult to capture.


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

Heres a shot that i think shows the Buffalo skyline pretty well, from flickr









http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/272236614/


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Thanks I will replcace it in the thread!!!!


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

How did you find that buffalo shot? what did you loook up?


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

I think the south american skylines pictures were poorly chosen.


----------



## Renzo__7 (Jul 21, 2004)

....


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Lima is fantastic!
Thanks kay:


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

I like my Lima pic better. It looks more urban and less sprawlsy.

Thanks for pointing out the cities I missed. I used Wikipedia as my source of major metro areas and Caratagena was not on there.


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Hey philaweller nice thread! The pic from Guayaquil is probably like 15 years old! And the one from Quito is more current but does not show its best angles. Here are a few for you to chose from. I'm also adding pics of Salinas, a coastal city in Ecuador. Cheers!



edited by Taller, Better

Well, I pm'd you to give you a chance to add credits to those lovely photos, and you have been online twice since.. so sadly I will have to delete these. Please review the rules of the forum, and repost those photos with a credit to let us know where you got them.
Thanks


----------



## dave8721 (Aug 5, 2004)

You could probably include some South Florida suburbs as well since many of them have larger skylines than many of the cities posted

Sunny Isles Beach (Five 500+ footers so far, many more coming):
*doncon402 flickr account*


----------



## Shenzhen_GAWC (Feb 27, 2006)

Great pics


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Norfolk, Columbia and some other obscure N & S Carolina and Virginia citiy skyline are kind of unimpressive. It was a stretch to put in Providence and DC for that matter. Also I deliberately did not include Portland, ME, Annapolis, Allentown, Reading, Trenton, Waterbury....ble bleh. Lots of cities that are just not "Wow"ing me and just have lame skylines.


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

^ of those cities you mentioned, Annapolis doesn't have a skyline and isn't trying to have one. I didn't even put it in my American skylines thread where i tried to include every skyline in the US. yea that was kind of random sorry


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

there is a city in US called Annapolis?? In Brazil we have one called Anápolis.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Yes isn't that uncanny? We have Saint Paul you have Sao Paolo.
Annapolis is a tiny little town with a big reputation.


----------



## Renzo__7 (Jul 21, 2004)

*......Lima.... *

*** all the pictures are from the peruvian and latin forums


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

I think the best Cartagena skyline pic is this:









:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## mglouis85 (Apr 14, 2008)

great thread.... here i ´ve got some pictures from other forums...

Philladelphia



























Bogotá


















Lima









Panama


----------



## jodelli (Feb 4, 2008)

Detroit, Michigan, USA on left of Ren Cen (tall, dark cluster); Windsor, Ontario, Canada on right.
(since the original Detroit photo seems to have been removed)
I took these in January and April this year.



















Detroit from Windsor:









Windsor from Detroit:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

A nice old thread revived!


----------



## Looks (Jul 15, 2006)

Charlotte looks really nice and Lima is impressive


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

AcesHigh said:


> there is a city in US called Annapolis?? In Brazil we have one called Anápolis.


Yes it is

few pics from me (flickr)
Annapolis, Meriland:
























and the Annapolis Naval Academy:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

dave8721 said:


> You could probably include some South Florida suburbs as well since many of them have larger skylines than many of the cities posted
> 
> Sunny Isles Beach (Five 500+ footers so far, many more coming):
> *doncon402 flickr account*


Looks like Miami...


----------



## jodelli (Feb 4, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Looks like Miami...


That's Hollywood and Hallandale Florida, between Ft. Lauderdale and Miami. I was there a few years back.


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

christos-greece said:


>


i hate suburban Maryland uke:
But nice photos!

BTW here's another Baltimore photo 









http://flickr.com/photos/avi8tor4fn/2526143089/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice pic ^^ Boston looks great! :cheers:


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

Baltimore.


----------



## Labtec (Sep 12, 2002)

Atlanta:

by nrbelex:









by sparley:









by pkphotography:


----------



## Maipo Valley (Feb 3, 2008)

great thread


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

MDguy said:


> Baltimore.


Oups :lol:
O.K. Baltimore in ^^ pic looks great!


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Baltimore does look good. It is the 3rd largest city on the East Coast after NYC and Philadelphia.


----------



## krazeeboi (Jan 21, 2005)

philadweller said:


> Baltimore does look good. It is the 3rd largest city on the East Coast after NYC and Philadelphia.


That would actually be Jacksonville, FL with a population of over 800K. Speaking of which, this is its skyline:









http://www.stfm.org/images/1100px-Jacksonville_Skyline_Panorama_5.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3293/2665148303_f8f7d10192_b.jpg

Updated shots of Charlotte:









http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y239/krazeeboi/Charlotte/DSC04956.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3404/3560133345_c87d7c7e15_b.jpg

Here are a few of Columbia, SC. Not a large skyline, but bigger than most realize:









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2101/1646882522_b01b92f824_o.jpg


----------



## Rwarky (Apr 19, 2005)

What a good and original topic, *philadweller*.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Toronto*









credit: ravynne40 on flickr.com


----------

